# Flipped at Yarmony, Upper Colorado, watch out!



## vacca2256 (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear you flipped your raft. I'll be doing that stretch in two weeks in a canoe. Did you go on the left or right at yarmony? Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bejonesxyz (Feb 10, 2010)

We went right, the hole sucked us right in. Maybe in a canoe you could go further right and the water should be down in a couple of weeks If you go left you might make it but could push you into a rock wall.


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

In a canoe there is no reasonable line to the right in my view. Stay as far left as you can.


----------



## bejonesxyz (Feb 10, 2010)

just saw video of flip, my buddy and waterproof camera just showed that we weren't right enough. dammit


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

No oar tethers?


----------



## bejonesxyz (Feb 10, 2010)

yes tethers and they broke, do you mean dont use them?


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

No,I def recommend usin em. Sometimes they break though. I had two fail on the middle fork once....lost both oars. Suuuck. Some people use cam straps,but that idea just horrifies some people too.


----------



## bejonesxyz (Feb 10, 2010)

I will definitely use them in the future, Maybe without the buckle in the middle, I never want to lose both oars again! dealing with the flip and getting everyone safe is stressful enough. having no way to get out after just made the situation 100% worse.


----------



## Jason Cox (Sep 16, 2004)

I hope you have float bags in your canoe. The line in that rapid is to start way left miss the huge pour over then make your way back to the center. The wall on the bottom left can flip you also. Wear a PFD and good luck!


----------



## angrylion (May 11, 2009)

vacca2256 said:


> I'm sorry to hear you flipped your raft. I'll be doing that stretch in two weeks in a canoe. Did you go on the left or right at yarmony? Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


Not to sound like a Nelly, but heed the previous post. Yarmony is far from difficult, but did eat a drift boat last year. Even at lower flows a canoe could get swamped.


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

I didn't even know you could go right. I always thought the line was left, and at high flows FAR left... 

But it can happen to anyone. I dump trucked everyone on Big Drop in Brown's yesterday. Ran it twice two weeks ago without incident, but this week, everyone swam...

Just goes to show you that you are only in so much control and anything can happen...


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

I've used cam straps for over 10 years now, I double up the loop strap on the oar and attach the cam buckle to the frame. Works great, though I haven't flipped since '98 on a highwater Westy trip. Much stronger than the plastic buckle oars tethers, and cheaper--just change them out every few years.


----------



## bejonesxyz (Feb 10, 2010)

Yah left does sound like the better choice now, I just thought and have heard the line is narrow and pushes you into the wall on the left. if you miss the hole on the right just ride out the wave train. I guess you learn something every day. I usually run the Upper C at lower levels, so there you have have it. Knowledge is valuable.


----------



## Scottsfire (Aug 8, 2008)

Huh......I run that section every weekend and I guess I didn't know there was a line to the right. After Canon Door rock (river right) most people I know, myself included start moving to river left, then pass the big hole and rock and start moving river right to avoid river left wall and the rock located river left as you exit the rapid.
NOTE: If you take this line its very safe....in fact, my 3 year old has run it with me the last 3 weekends in our raft.
Good luck,
SV


----------



## bejonesxyz (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey scottsfire thanks for the tip, but if you are trying to make me feel stupid, think again.
Just because you can do it with your 3 year old either makes you awesome or even more stupid than me. I hope you never have an accident with your kid on the boat, just something to think about. Eventually it can happen to anyone!
I dont even bring my dog when the water levels are high.


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

Lol well you did kinda ask for it...flipping in Yarmony after all  The obvious line is to the left and its like a mile wide. Maybe you should try just using rope for oar tethers, it works waaayy better and its cheaper. I don't think Sf is making fun of you...just pointing out the obvious, that the line is easy and of minimal consequence Hope you drank a beer for your flip!


----------



## bejonesxyz (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm not looking for negative input here. Sorry if I have offended anyone. I was just putting it out there that bad things can happen. Like I said earlier I usually run this area at lower flows. Mistakes happen. And have heard plenty of stories since this happened that plenty of more boaters out there have had the same problems in the same area. I'm not the best rafter out there. I did ask advice before I went out, and unfortunately I am learning by mistakes.


----------



## rafterswhite (Jul 9, 2009)

Left is the obvious run, which is why so many people flip in the lower shelf at high water. 7,8, and 9000 cfs... the run is right.


----------



## foulhooked1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Glad to hear everyone is okay. That swim is gnarly at this level. Pay no attention to the haters. Remember there are only two types of guides, those that have and those that will. Hopefully you have taken stock, and can make the adjustments nessesary to be sure it doesnt happen again. Try calling the River Center about those oars. They have their ear to the ground on that section.


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

I went through Yarmony yesterday Sat, Jun 12) in a raft with a group of my students. At this level that is a VERY scary hole. The big rock that always marked the entrance to the rapid appears to have shifted downstream last year during high water, and at over 5k now, it is at least 20' wide. The tongue on the left side isn't as easy to get into as it used to be. We pulled out in the scout eddy above it on the left and took a long time looking at it (can you say dry mouth?).

When we got back in,l we hugged the left side and kept a ferry going until passing the hole and no problem. Some rafts we saw go through it were waiting pretty long to ferry left and there were a few close calls as they caught the edge of the hole but all went through.

Be very careful.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

*cheap oar tethers*

Go to Ace hardware and buy some 3" metal loops tie a rope to the loops and then tie the other end to the frame. I flipped in westy last month and they worked great. I used a cheaper grade rope so if they do get snagged the rope will break before bending your or oars causing any other problems. Oh yeah I once herd someone say if yourun whitewater and are a whitewater boater than you are always between swims and flips. I like this saying because if your not swimming or flipping than your missing all the fun!


----------



## Shotgun Eddy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Oar Leash*

For about three dollars you can just buy some webbing. It is stonger than that stupid clip system and it looks quite fashionable.


----------



## yakrafter (Aug 7, 2006)

I have had a few creature flips with those NRS style straps(metal loop, mini buckle) with no issues, though I could easily see it failing, esp with sun degradation. I was on the MF when Barry Dingle lost his oars and since then have just used 1" straps, seems much less likely to fail. I just used the loop that came with the NRS's for the oar. Just don't make it too tight. 

During a flip on the MF I was getting scrapped down a shallow area that snapped my kayak paddle in half (which should not have been strapped to the outside anyway) but the oar on the bottom and NRS clip did not fail. I am still a cam strap man from here out anyway.


----------



## palidog (Apr 28, 2005)

I bought a pair of those oar leashes from DRE, and soon after realized that those plastic fastek clips were junk. I simply removed the clip from the webbing and now use one of those small carabiners from old water bottles to secure the oar. I haven't had a problem with that in three years.


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

Bejonesexy I will say that the right line is a lot of fun and very easy if you are in the right place to run right. But like you found out if you don't hit the line right on you will get eatin. But I never run the left line the right is much better if you hit it right. Sorry to hear about your gear hope you do find them soon


----------



## samsara (Jan 15, 2010)

Must be really high water when Yarmony is being spoken of with such awe


----------



## bejonesxyz (Feb 10, 2010)

I just want to say thanks to all the people out there who wrote positive feedback to this thread. And thanks for all the oar tether tips. I'll get back out with a little more knowledge and experience which always good.


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

I just got back from a second day of running students through Yarmony (Sun). Level was even higher than Sat. We had a blast, but again took a conservative back ferry near the left shore until evedn with the hole. This time it was easier, as the rocks on that side were really buried with the rain from last night. 

I looked over the right sneak, and dograft is correct that the right side will work, and appears fun, but at least I would need to really be set up way in advance. Powerful laterals really want to work you right down the middle. Yarmony has a nice downstream "v", but it leads directly into the maw, and I can't imagine anyone in a raft getting through in one piece.

It will be interesting to see that big center rock later in the summer when it makes an appearance above water. It really seems to have shifted.

So glad you're OK, bejon.


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

This is a good thread on oar tethers. I lost half of one of the NRS sets (fell off the frame during a shuttle LOL), so I need a new one. Used a cam strap in the interim, but like the idea of webbing.

And there are actually THREE kinds of guides from what I heard - those that have flipped, those that will flip, and those that will flip AGAIN... LOL

Good lessons learned for all, even those with a three year old. Whether it's a three year old, a 5 year old or an 8 year old. They too fall into the three categories. I don't care how easy the river is, it's not necessarilly in your control. Anything can happen at any time. My kids both swam last year on Ruby Horsethief by flipping an IK. It happened because we (mostly I) weren't paying enough attention to the "easy" river. It was agreat learning experience for all, especially them. They now know what it's like to swim unexpectedly. I know to not take even the easiest rivers for granted and to be more alert at all times.


----------



## summitraftgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Just curious about the rock that people are saying looks to have moved. My husband and I did this on 5/16/10, before the huge runoff, at approx. 750cfs + or -. The rock that becomes the pourover/hole at higher water was totally exposed and looked to be in the same spot it's always been. Nothing looked out of the ordinary and we've run this stretch at least 100 times over the years. Then I went back and did it a couple of weeks later right at 3000cfs. The rock was a pourover at that flow, but again, didn't look like it had moved and the rapid looked as it always has. Any chance you're talking about the rock in the little rapid above Yarmony? At higher flows there is a hole to miss on river-right in this 'starter' rapid and I'm wondering if that might be the rock that people are saying has shifted?

As someone who has been the passenger for hundreds of Yarmony runs, and then as someone who just rowed it for the first time a few weeks ago at 3000cfs, this rapid is easy as long as you are familiar with it at high and low flows, and know to stay left the entire way, then work center at the bottom to avoid the wall on the left. I've never felt that there was a comfortable line on the right, rock exposed or not exposed, but that's my opinion. I had a blast rowing it my first time at 3000cfs! Great little wave train to ride out once you get past the rock/pourover/hole.


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

summitraftgirl -
I'm not sure how much the rock has moved THIS year. I was sure when I came through after the big flows last year that it had moved downstream quite a bit. Then to see it at 6 last weekend further convinced me it was deeper into the rapid. That's just my opinion.


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

bejonesxyz said:


> just saw video of flip, my buddy and waterproof camera just showed that we weren't right enough. dammit


 Hey when you can will you post the video. I would like to see Yarmony at this level. This highest I've seen it is 4600, went right over the top of it, the rock was barely submerged, tacoed the raft and threw me to the floor and my buddy out the back of my 15 footer loaded with 7 people. The raft surfed the hole for a few good seconds.


----------

